# Update



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Just wanted to share.I'm on day 58 and having good symptomatic relief.Not there yet but on the way.I still keep nodding off though when listening to the tapes and miss some of what is being said but no probs with that after advice from you folks here.I hope that those of you who are having set backs improve rapidly. I had one day when I thought I'm not going to bother and give it a miss but then I remembereed about the posts re mind armies.Wishing everyone here good health and a bright future.Regardsp.s How do you create a word doc and post it here?I am a pc idiot


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, not sure you can put a word doc here. Let me know about posting something and maybe I can help you out.Glad things are going well, by the 100 days you should be doing really well. You'll see.Don't worry about nodding off, go with the flow and later when your done you can conciously listen to them.Things seem well for you, great to hear! For me it was weird to get better from tapes when I took all the meds and nothing helped or helped long term. I sure enjoyed the tapes though and it was actually easy and didn't make me feel like a medicine cabinet.







Keep us posted.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi Eric It still seems odd to me that listening to tapes can make a lot of difference to the symptoms.But,the evidence is there from clinical studies and testimonials on this BB.Could you reccomend an authoritive book that I could buy regarding HT in the treatment of IBS as I would like to find out more on this subject.Wishing you well


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, I don't think anyone has ever written a book on just HT and IBS. Mike might know however, somee good material to read up on this. Personaly I have read almost everything I can find on the internet on both HT and IBS. Some of this I had to do my own investigations on to find out answers to some of my own questions. I have spent the last three years doing this.







Most of what I found is buried in this forum and if you set the preferences for longer then thirty days they maybe some info you missed.I can also recommend things to look up and research for you, if that helps. It is really interesting to look into all this and it helps to understand some important things as well.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

jb2,I have a whole library on hypnosis, and not one book addresses IBS specifically. It's not that hypnotherapy is not successful for IBS, it's just that very few therapists have been trained in treating it. In fact, I live in a large city, and I called many hypnotherapists to see if they treat IBS. Not one therapist ever heard of IBS, yet they were perfectly willing to treat me for it!







This is changing however. Mike teaches hypnotherapists in the UK to treat IBS. The researchers at UNC share their hypno protocols for treating IBS with any properly trained hypnotherapist. A good book on hypnosis in general is Hypnosis for Change by Josie Hadley and Carol Staudacher.Also, the book Psycho-Cybernetics by Maxwell Maltz is a classic on the mind-body connection.AZ


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi, Eric ,AZMomMany thanks for your replys.I will have another trawl through the site when the search function is back and see what I can find.Also, will go to my local book shop and see about ordering the books that you have kindly mentioned.Wishing you all well and thanks again for your help.JB


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Also, various studies using hypnotherapy for IBS, as well as references to Mike's studies are given in the book: "First Year IBS" Link to reading that chapter:www.firstyearibs.com/day7learnlive2.html www.firstyearibs.com/day7learnlive3.htmlwww.firstyearibs.com/day7learnlive4.htmlHope this is helpful. Also, emailed you, jb.Take care ~


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Marylin.Just picked up you EMail. Many thanks. You're a star.BFN


----------

